# Southeast Michigan Playdate



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, the people on the west coast and east coast just shouldn't have all of the fun! 

So.... Tess, Cody and I would like to invite anyone in the southeast Michigan area, or willing to come here, for a Hav playdate on Saturday, June 21st. Everyone is welcome: those with Havs and/or small Non-Havs, and those still hoping/waiting to get a Hav. 

The party will be at my house - we have a fenced in yard so the dogs can run and play without getting into too much trouble. (Pray for nice weather!)

Anybody interested?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jill,

You should contact some of the breeders around you, maybe they can spread the word to some of their puppy buyers that aren't on the forum! I LOVE playdates, in fact..I'm having one this Saturday 

I wish I was closer!!

Kara


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

It's on my calendar now! Once I know about my son's baseball playoff schedule I will give you a definate answer.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie and I are planning on it and looking forward to meeting you!

Suzy


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I'll try my best to make it and see if I can pick my mom and her dogs up on the way!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! I Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hi Jill, thanks for the invite, and yes I will plan to be there. I may have my very own furball by then, too! Hope so, anyway, but if not, it'll be a good opportunity to continue to familiarize myself with varying fine samples of this fantastic breed, I'm already hooked. Looking forward to it....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I live about an hour north of indy in kokomo how far would that be for me..if i asked already please forgive me i have had a crazy weekend.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Megan,

Kokomo to Royal Oak is a 4.5 hour drive. Shorter than a drive to the east coast or California - so relatively speaking, not bad at all! Royal Oak is a nice little town with a Clay & Glass Art Fair going on that weekend....



casperkeep said:


> I live about an hour north of indy in kokomo how far would that be for me..if i asked already please forgive me i have had a crazy weekend.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Jill! I would love to come...however we are in California that week. I live in Grand Rapids but would love to meet-up with other Hav owners in MI.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Perugina said:


> Jill! I would love to come...however we are in California that week. I live in Grand Rapids but would love to meet-up with other Hav owners in MI.


Well darn! We'll have to schedule another playdate in the future and if I'm in the GR area, I'll make sure and get in contact with you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill I was hoping I could do a "road trip" with Posh to my favorite state ever! Unfortunately I'm working a wedding that Saturday. Dang nab it!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, then maybe you can come to our Detroit 'Airport' gathering on July 3rd instead?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Amy, then maybe you can come to our Detroit 'Airport' gathering on July 3rd instead?


:biggrin1:would love to! I don't know if my lovely mom will still speak to me if I leave her on the biggest weekend of the year for her and her coffee house. it's our town's big celebration weekend and I usually slave away for her.:whip:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I can see it's going to be necessary to schedule a 3rd Michigan playdate (oh goody!). Amy, if you're willing to come to Michigan, I'd be more than happy to plan a Hav party in your honor. My next door neighbor is so excited she even has the 21st date posted on her calendar!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I can't make it this weekend! I'm so sad! Some things came up at home so I can't make the long drive. I'd love to come to another one though. 


Jill- What's that you mentioned on the 21st? I thought it was this weekend, the 7th?

Thanks,

Lauren


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

polo said:


> I can't make it this weekend! I'm so sad! Some things came up at home so I can't make the long drive. I'd love to come to another one though.
> 
> Jill- What's that you mentioned on the 21st? I thought it was this weekend, the 7th?
> 
> ...


Oh lordy, if it's this weekend, I need to start cleaning NOW!!!
Nope, the playdate is Saturday, June 21, not this weekend.

Does that help for your schedule?


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Wow- where did I get the 7th from?? haha :brick:

Yea the 21st works much better for my schedule! Thanks!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just mapquested you.....it's a 7.5 hour drive for me, so I guess I won't be able to make that one either! Geez.....everybody is so far away! I wish I had a fenced in yard so I could host a play date.......I think it would just be my three but they would have a great time with a fenced in yard!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi! Roxie just came home after her spay (poor baby) and, finally, removal of her cast!!! She is supposed to be on reduced activitiy till the sixteenth. Her leg is really atrophied but if she is at all able (even if she has to stay on her leash) we will be there the 21st. I am reall looking forward to it. (And if you don't clean your house it will be just fine with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a fun day! Jill, you sure know how to throw a bash! The food was wonderful, the conversation was even better and well, how can it get better than watching all our favorite furbabies explore and play! Thank you SO much for just the most enjoyable afternoon I've had in a loooooong time!

I didn't get very many pictures, but here are a few that I got from our wonderful day!

Sue with Cazzie!









Zippy (pom/papillon mix), not a hav, but sure enjoyed the RLH today and lots of attention










Roxie was the leader of the pack today and started the wild RLH after her mad romp in the pool!










Aw, C'mon Zippy, Roxie can't have all the fun!










Cody just taking a quick break from the fun










Oliver finally joined in on the RLH and decided PLAYDATES ARE FUN!










The lovely Ann










My camera won't do the stop action, but the wild RLH's were so fun to watch. I'm hoping someone else got pics of that. Oliver who never really figured out that he could play with other dogs FINALLY joined in when Roxie led the chase.

Thanks again, Jill, for a fabulous day! It was so fun to meet everyone!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like another great Hav playdate. I'm so glad that everyone is able to get together and see these wonderful dogs in action. Love the pictures.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

One more...Ann's Roxie was so much fun to watch in the pool. She ducked her head all the way under the water and got totally soaked, slinging water around. She enjoyed it so much and was a ball to watch! Hope someone else got some better pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos. It looks like all the pups and people had a great time. I love hearing about play dates and seeing photos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like you all had so much fun! The pictures are great... can't wait to see more!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I had such a nice day today, Jill. What fun it was being together with others who understand the sometimes crazy way I feel about my furbaby! Thank you so much for such a lovely afternoon, delicious lunch and the opportunity to meet some new friends. You are a very gracious hostess! And even though I'm sort of new around the forum I felt so comfortable with you all. And my son, Matt (9 years old) has already asked if we could build a fence so all the pups could come to our house! 

I, of course, forgot my camera... so no pictures to share. Thanks for sharing your pictures, Shelly. They really capture the fun of the day! 

Now that I have one playdate under my belt, I can hardly wait till Maryam comes to Detroit and we have the chance to get together again.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Looks like everyone had a wonderful day! I was hoping to see some pics and what can I say, all the dogs and people look HAPPY. Guess who's overwhelmingly excited to meet in less than 2 weeks!!! MEMEMEMEMEMEME


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

It was a wonderful day, Jill, and thank you so much for sharing your lovely yard with our furbabies, and providing a delicious lunch, not to mention the doggie gifts. Cazzie chose the little stuffed animal from his bag right off. So glad we got the playdate (and lunch!) in before the heavens opened. We had a real banger of a storm complete with hail, when I arrived home. Cazzie is now stretched out on the bed, sound asleep. 

Shelley and Ann, it was so nice meeting you and your furbabies! Shelley, you have some great shots, but I wish you had focused on Cazzie and left me out of it! LOL! The shot of Ollie is precious! What wonderful dogs. It was so much fun seeing the differences in them. 

Again, Jill, many thanks!

Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The pool looks great and refreshing for a break in between the RLH's  

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great photos - love the pool story. Sure is a wonderful group of Havanese owners and their lovely furbabies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: It looks like you had a wonderful time/playdate! I love seeing the pictures,and I'm so glad we got to see the people with the havs! It makes it so nice to put a face with a muzzle now!ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Gosh you guys are fast! Ann, Shelly, and Sue - thank you so much for coming today. We managed to fit our pup party in between storms. It was amazing to see the differences in Hav looks and personalities. My neighbors came over, expecting to see dogs that all looked like Tess and had a real surprise.....and were completely smitten by all ("I'd take any of them home!") 

Here's the cast of Hav characters:
Roxie: The life of the party
Ollie: Voted cutest cookie
Cazzie: The shy one
Tess: The Princess


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It was really warm today so we got the pool out. Roxie got right in, the others thought about it, but..... (Besides our Havs, our party included Cody and a friend of mine's pap/pom mix - Zippy)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It was also fun to see the connections made between the dogs. Roxie and Zippy hit it right off and loved chasing each other. (I never caught their RLH, just the rest stops in between


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill, those are awesome! That's especially a great one of Roxie, it's so hard to get that detail on a black face, but you really captured her personality! Tess looks like the princess she is, surveying her kingdom. I have a feeling Cazzie was hiding his wild side after watching him play with Sue!

Sue, I'm sorry girl, but you looked so cute sitting there holding precious Cazzie, you had to be in that shot! Besides, everyone wants to see your face! I'm dissappointed now realizing I didn't get any pictures of Jill! 

It was so nice to meet you, Ann and Sue! (and your neighbors too, Jill!)Ann, you're right, there's just nothing quite as nice as getting together with people who "get" you. I felt very comfortable too. We will have to do it again before summer is over. I'd be happy to host one at my house.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

After Roxie went wild in the pool (video to come later) Ozzie and Cody joined Roxie and Zippy in a game of chase...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Shelly, you wanted pictures of Ozzie in action?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, hope Roxie will teach Pablo that it can actually be fun to get wet. Although...maybe our quick lay-over won't be the greatest time for such a lesson.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

And cute little Cazzie wasn't sure what he thought of all the antics but enjoyed himself just watching. At one point he went and climbed into Faith's (lives next door) lap, just for a little visit...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I loved seeing all the photos. It made me feel as I were there with you all. Looks like a fun time with happy puppies, hav and otherwise.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Everybody wanted to play with Roxie. Cody was surprisingly reticent to play but finally joined the fun (I'm realizing he's probably shy). The 3rd picture of Roxie is her discovering the Babble Ball


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

And where was Tess during all of this activity?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's some pictures of pups and peeps....
- Tyler (my friend Cindy's nephew) and Tess
- Shelly and Ozzie
- Matt (what a cutie!) and Roxie
- Shelly and Ozzie
- Tyler and Zippy


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

(Are you getting tired of pictures yet???) Here are just some random photos....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Today made that camera worth every penny. Maryam, I can't wait for your visit now!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

So kids, did you have a good time?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Love all the action and rest shots.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill!! What wonderful photos...... yes, the camera is definately worth every penny! The close up of Roxie is one of the best of her ever!

If anyone ever has the chance to go to a playdate and isn't quite sure whether to go or not... like I was...well GO! It was one of the most pleasant outings I've ever gone to!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> (Are you getting tired of pictures yet???)


NO!:whoo:We love photos!:whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

So now, both of my dogs are sound asleep on the couch next to me....
So here are a few final "other" shots. 
- Some of my flowers 
- A butterfly visiting the lilac bush 
It's not the best pictures, but just so you know that Tess really does RLH (occassionally)
The cardinal that came to see what all the noise was about today.
And finally, I realized you never see my yard today to have a "picture" of where we played.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh la la! Now I have to figure out what to wear instead of the regular long-flight pajamas, the whole Hav world will get to see us :whoo: I'm thinking Pablo needs to wear his Tux for Roxie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

More great pictures. Jill, your yard is beautiful. A perfect place for a play date!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh! Just signed back in and enjoying ALL the wonderful pictures you took, Jill! Thanks for the action shots of Oliver! They're great!!! I love our group photo too. Your yard is just beautiful. Your new camera was soooo worth it! It does everything from the macro shots to the action shots! I suspect mine still wouldn't look that good even with that wonderful camera...gotta know how to work it. hoto:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great photos! Looks like fun! We've been thinking of getting a baby pool for Guapo to swim in on the balcony...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

michi715 said:


> Great photos! Looks like fun! We've been thinking of getting a baby pool for Guapo to swim in on the balcony...


I took a bit of ribbing from my neighbors when I brought a pool home for Roxie... they all think I've forgotten she's a dog anyway.... but she just loves it. Best $10.00 I've spent in a while!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jill the pictures are fabulous and your yard is to die for. So beautiful!

I just watched the video and Roxie was having so much fun, makes me want to go out and buy a pool too!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are videos of Roxie playing in the pool. The black & white yipper in the first video is Zippy (the pap/pom). That's Cody in the second video, considering joining Roxie but....No, I don't think so.

Roxie was just a stitch to watch!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with this one, but these pictures keep dropping off after I've posted them....I'll give it one more try and then I'll have to assume Tess and Cazzie would prefer things are kept private. 

Cazzie was smitten with Tess. Her interaction with other dogs is very limited but she did allow Cazzie more time than she normally does. She tried to pretend she wasn't interested, but I caught her checking him out when she thought he wasn't looking.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my this looked like a blast!!! I love roxy in the pool. How big is Roxie? she looks as big as my Cash but taller. All the pups are adorable!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sue, I went outside today, and here's where I found Tessie....up on the table, laying next to the flowers you brought. I guess she likes them too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those videos were priceless. Boy does she love that pool. Makes me think I should get one for the boys but then again . . . would they get filthier than they manage to get on their own? I don't have a patio or anything other than grass and dirt.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Geri,

I was worried about the same thing, but I tell you, I like having the pool out. When we get home from a walk and their feet are filthy - throw them in the pool. Spend the day outside and they start looking like they're too hot - throw them in the pool.

Hmmmm, could be why my two don't go in the pool on their own, huh!? They think it's just another bathtub!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Geri,
> 
> I was worried about the same thing, but I tell you, I like having the pool out. When we get home from a walk and their feet are filthy - throw them in the pool. Spend the day outside and they start looking like their too hot - throw them in the pool.
> 
> Hmmmm, could be why my two don't go in the pool on their own, huh!? They think it's just another bathtub!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I've been away for way too long! Looks like such a blast and I swear I'm what? 20 minutes from Royal Oak.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

So cute!! And that Zippy is a cutie!!eace:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Hmmmm, could be why my two don't go in the pool on their own, huh!? They think it's just another bathtub!


ha-ha..... that is so funny! I'll have to remember not to PUT Roxie in the pool for much except fun!

The videos are great.... almost as much fun as real life!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Cazzie was smitten with Tess. Her interaction with other dogs is very limited but she did allow Cazzie more time than she normally does. She tried to pretend she wasn't interested, but I caught her checking him out when she thought he wasn't looking.


The picture of Tess checking out Cazzie is just too cute! I bet Cazzie was being a bit less playful than usual, according to his Mom, Sue, because he was trying to impress Miss Tess with his calm demeanor!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures and video. Thanks for sharing.

I have the same pool for Brady and he loves it. He is a water dog. He loves to play with his tennis balls in his pool.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> Oh my this looked like a blast!!! I love roxy in the pool. How big is Roxie? she looks as big as my Cash but taller. All the pups are adorable!


I haven't measured Roxie's height so I am not sure how tall she is. But at almost 6 months she is 14.5 pounds :jaw: She looked like an Amazon compared to her new playdate friends! She doesn't seem overweight so much as tall and muscular. (Of course, in the video she is wet and looks reeeallly long legged.) The vet says she doesn't think she'll reach 20 pounds, but I don't know!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

hedygs said:


> I've been away for way too long! Looks like such a blast and I swear I'm what? 20 minutes from Royal Oak.


Oh NO! I'm so sorry you didn't know about our Pup Party sooner! We've already discussed having another one. We'll make sure to send you a note when it's scheduled. And an informal, short-notice get together always works too! Just say the word!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I haven't measured Roxie's height so I am not sure how tall she is. But at almost 6 months she is 14.5 pounds :jaw: She looked like an Amazon compared to her new playdate friends! She doesn't seem overweight so much as tall and muscular. (Of course, in the video she is wet and looks reeeallly long legged.) The vet says she doesn't think she'll reach 20 pounds, but I don't know!


Roxie definitely isn't overweight - you can feel all of her ribs. The girl is just all legs (and character)!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Your Roxie is much taller than my Roxie. Mine's first birthday was Easter, 3/23, and she is now up to 7.4# . The point 4 pounds is after her first birthday. I would not rule out 20# for your Roxie.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Loved the videos and pictures. Looks like a blast!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like they all had a blast, thanks for sharing your fun day. I'm sad I cant see the video's yet, I really need to get my mom up to speed with times and get rid of this dial up... I will look forward to watching them when I get home.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time! Love the pool videos and I think I'll have to get one for mine! I sure hope a play date is in my future!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't tell you how much I've been enjoying the photos! I could sit here and look at them all day!


Sue AKA Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I haven't measured Roxie's height so I am not sure how tall she is. But at almost 6 months she is 14.5 pounds :jaw: She looked like an Amazon compared to her new playdate friends! She doesn't seem overweight so much as tall and muscular. (Of course, in the video she is wet and looks reeeallly long legged.) The vet says she doesn't think she'll reach 20 pounds, but I don't know!


You'll love having a big girl. more to hug. My Cash was 17lbs at 7 months. he is now 21. But Jas actually grew in height after he was a year. We thought he would stay around 13 -14 lbs and he is now 18-19--- and Jas is all muscle where as Cash could lose a lb. But Roxie is a beauty. Does she have that much fun at bath time?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Such a brilliant idea a puddle party!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> <snip> Does she have that much fun at bath time?


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!ound:ound:ound:

I was thinking the pool might be a good way to get her to where she didn't hate being bathed but I thought Jill's comment about maybe that was why Cody and Tess didn't like the pool (cause she uses it to clean them up) was wise!

I really was hoping to have a small dog in the 13-15 pound range, but as I know you all know because you feel the same way about your own dogs, I love her sooo much now that I have her I won't care what size she ends up!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I finally got to watch Roxie in the pool, what a hoot. I keep thinking I should get one for the boys but not sure they would like it, I may just have to give it a try now.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love all the pictures. It makes me wonder what Cicero would do around a bunch of friends. I think I've got to get him a small pool. He loves to swim in our pool, but I think he would love one his size to splash in. I'm glad all of you had a great day.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures! I just loved the video of Roxie in the pool. Boy Posh would like like a wee thing next to that lovely girl.


----------

